# Stopping a dog licking a minor wound!



## burtie (8 December 2012)

My lab has got what was really only a superficial graze on the inside of his hind leg, just skin removed and no swelling or heat other than on the graze. But he keeps licking it and making it worse. I have started using Germoline on it as I'm sure this tastes fowl and has local anaesthetic properties it does stop him licking as long as I re-apply every few hours and it has really improved just during the day, but he will then lick it overnight, and by morning not as  bad but nearly. Has anyone got any other suggestions?


----------



## jumbyjack (8 December 2012)

I had the same problem with my JRT, I got some anti lick strips from the vet, they don't stick very well so held it on top and bottom with tape.  Once it had healed a bit I got some bittter apple spray, off Amazon I think.  I just dabbed around the bit he had been licking and it worked like a dream!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (8 December 2012)

Just stick a buster collar on him. Mine snapped a claw and chewed it so much overnight, his leg swelled up three times the usual size, it was horrific. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Fii (8 December 2012)

Would vet wrap work? Or would it get to hot?


----------



## MerrySherryRider (8 December 2012)

I've just ordered one of these for a post op dog. These anti scratch collars are very comfortable; http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/prodinfo.asp?number=COMFYCOLL SZ3


----------



## CazD (9 December 2012)

I've used those collars before too.  they've brilliant, the dog was so much happier than in a lampshade type one.


----------



## Dry Rot (9 December 2012)

Tie a piece of cord or bandage on the other leg tight enough that he can't get it off easily but loose enough that it won't restrict the circulation. He'll probably concentrate on this instead of the wound, especially if you treat the wound with some of the things suggested above. Replace with new when he's got it off.

Licking wounds can become an obsession. If exercise doesn't keep the wound open, I'd also try to get him tired and divert his attention with long walks.

The best thing for a clean cut (believe it or not) is to splash on salt water regularly. That was told to me by a vet who added, "...of course, I don't tell my clients that because it works and there is no profit in it".


----------



## burtie (10 December 2012)

Thanks all, some useful tips! I seem to be winning now by applying the Germoline at regular intervals and it's healing over nicely. If he does chew it again I'll definitely invest in one of those collars.


----------

